# Need guidance



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm sure it's been covered before. However spending the better part of this morning using the search feature I have failed to figure out what I'm looking for. Maybe I don't know the correct terminology or part name but I can't find it through Google or I can't find it through our forum. What is the part called that covers my pillars in between the front door windows and the rear windows... see picture for what I'm asking.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Do a search for inner b pillar moldings....


----------



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks! Really appreciate it


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Wayne, Your '68 Pontiac Tempest or LeMans is a 2 door Coupe/aka/ 2door Post...has a frame around the door. This specific inner pillar trim piece was only used on '68-72 GM A body Coupes & is not reproduced.

-Pontiac built A body 2door Coupes through '72 model year. 
-Buick & Olds discontinued their Abody 2door Post body style after the '70 models. 
-Chevy built two door Post base Chevelles through the '69 models. 

Not that easy to find of a trim piece. Have owned quite a few '69-72 2door Coupes over the years, & have pulled a bunch of 2 door Post trim. These same trim pieces needed replacing in my '72 LeMans Coupe (1 of 27 400 stick LeMans Coupes). I ended up pulling a pair for its restoration in MN. 

Can't find these trim pieces, ck back this Fall, will be again on long roadtrlp hitting monster oldschool yards.


----------



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

Any ideas on what I could use for my gto? I do realize that this was a 2d post... but I thought maybe I didn't know correct terminology, to locate them...Iv spent more hrs searching for mother******** then sleeping and keep finding the "A" pillar trims. Do you think I could modify the a pillar trims to work?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would expand my search if I were you. Try looking for parts (probably used) for other A body GM cars, Buick Skylark, Chevrolet Chevelle, Olds Cutlass, etc. Any of those coupes should be the same. As far as color, you can always paint/dye them black.


----------



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. These must be hard finds. I'm coming up with Jack diddly. However I find repos for novas... Can anybody give me dementions on the b pillar trims?


----------

